

The new Windows logo is out of perspective. Here's how it should look. - joshuamerrill
http://blog.tarng.com/post/17775576898/the-new-windows-logo-is-out-of-perspective

======
RandallBrown
I like microsoft's version better. The square one looks stubby and a little
awkward.

I would say that perfectly square windows are just as rare as windows that are
wider than they are tall. This is silly.

~~~
sunnynagra
I agree. I feel people are arguing just for the sake of proving they
understand perspective better than the design team at Windows. I highly doubt
Microsoft only did one version of the logo, there were probably many
variations, including some that were perspectively perfect. It looks like
Microsoft went with what more people thought was aesthetically pleasing, which
is a nice sign from the Windows design team.

------
rrrazdan
The square perspective design just looks out of proportions. Purely on an
first impression basis, given a choice to choose between the two, I would
choose the one by the MS team. Maybe they tested , and found that people liked
the rectangle one better. Again, why is this nit pick important anyway?

------
thought_alarm
A much better take on the lack of perspective in the Windows logo:
<http://imjustcreative.com/windows-8-logo-design/2012/02/18/>

~~~
pbz
That was the first thing I noticed. It's constantly bugging me when looking at
it. Makes it feel half 3D and half 2D, like one of those impossible stairs.

------
tincholio
Why is this useless, pedantic piece of fluff in the front page?

~~~
notatoad
probably because there's nothing else interesting today to fill the front
page. there's nothing wrong with a little fluff from time to time.

------
joshtalon
I can not understand why, in Microsoft's blog post, they posted a Quality 20%
JPEG of their new logo ([http://windowsteamblog.com/cfs-
filesystemfile.ashx/__key/Com...](http://windowsteamblog.com/cfs-
filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer-Blogs-Components-
WeblogFiles/00-00-00-59-23-metablogapi/6201.Win8Logo_5F00_01_5F00_thumb_5F00_23669D8A.jpg)).
It's compressed so much that there's a slight green hue around the blue
borders.

------
politician
Or perhaps it was intentional. Most people don't have square monitors...

------
yason
Maybe Microsof prefers the modernist horizontal "square": you could put
hundreds of those slightly stretched windows side to side to form a horizontal
band of windows throughout the whole floor of a building. That is probably the
way Microsoft wants to vision Windows' style of adoption.

------
human_error
Microsoft's logo makes sense. The logo matches with the windows (see the
screenshot). It completes the pattern.
[http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/windows_...](http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/windows_8_ui_01.jpg)

------
pistacchio
i guess microsoft has enough money to buy the best designers around. maybe
they have an idea or two about perspective and also a couple of ideas about
when to break those rules in exchange to something that simply looks better,
and this is the case.

------
Intermediate
[http://habrastorage.org/storage2/e50/481/34a/e5048134a61b496...](http://habrastorage.org/storage2/e50/481/34a/e5048134a61b496e5019386fba18e4ee.png)

------
olh
So, MS don't know shit because windows are square.

